# 2D Arrays mit Methoden



## Adrian-Java (16. Jan 2015)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich brauche Hilfe bei einer Aufgabe.
Meine Aufgabe ist: 
Ein Minimum und Maximum eines 2-diemensionalen Zahlenarrays zu bestimmen.
Ich muss für diese Aufgabe eine Methode erstellen und durch diese Methode, das ganze im Hauptprogramm ausgeben.

Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich das machen kann?

Danke schon im Voraus


----------



## Joose (16. Jan 2015)

Habs das Thema verschoben, da ich den Zusammenhang mit JavaFX nicht sehe.

Hast du einen Ansatz? Wo genau hängst du? Was funktioniert nicht? Was hast du bisher?
Etwas Eigeninitiative ist schon gefragt.

Ansonsten bleibt nur zu sagen:
Wie würdest du das Problem mit Papier und Stift lösen? Welche Schritte würdest du unternehmen?


----------

